# Rare Late 1920's Gendron Toledo Tomboy Tricycle Project



## Mike Rosseau (Oct 15, 2017)

Another project I'll never finish. Just stuffed into a box since the 1990's. I think his little Toledo Tomboy was made about 1927 or 1928. Cool looking little thing. It took me two years to find the correct, original head  badge for this! All the important parts are there. The frame is nice and straight with original paint showing the white striping. The seat is also original paint with the rubber inserts in nice shape.. The original stem was broken, repaired, and broken again. Its fixable, just needs to be done right. The original stem clamp is in nice shape. Nice clean bars and grips. When I got this trike it was missing both rear wheels and the front wheel was mangled/ rusted beyond repair. I have replaced the wheels with the same size off of a later Gendron tricycle. Rear hubs are slightly wider so the rear axle will have to be slipped out and replaced with a wider one. I have two cranksets included for this, one is the original with slip on type pedals, one is off of the later trike and uses standard 1/2" pedals.
   This trike is missing about half of the front spokes and all of the rear spokes. No tires included, should be 1-1/2 cabbing. Needs some final fitting.
   A fairly rare little trike that no one really seems to want to sell. $375 shipped.


----------

